# Grant Hill snubbed by coaches



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> There are worse ways to learn about an NBA All-Defensive snub than while enjoying your wife's birthday at the White House.
> 
> Suns forward Grant Hill was left off the coaches' All-Defensive first and second teams despite hard campaigning from his coach, Alvin Gentry.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/sports/articles/2011/05/09/20110509phoenix-suns-grant-hill-defense-honor.html


----------

